# Olive oil substitute



## Meltiongson

I know olive oil is one of the main oils for soapmaking but im finding some oils that i can substitute for it. Olive oil is quite pricey here in our country even if its pomace. So i want to know if there is oil that i can substitute for olive oil. I've already research it and found some information in http://www.lovinsoap.com/oils-chart/ sunflower and soybean oil are the only possible oil that i can use as a sub that available here in our grocery and i don't want to order online. The thing that i am worrying about is the shelf life. I've read some info in http://www.soapqueen.com/bath-and-b...s-guide-to-soapmaking-common-soapmaking-oils/  both oils has only 3 months shelf life. Would it affect the soap shelf life too? And if i can use this oils as a sub for OO, can i substitute it for all olive oil recipes? Help me understand this oil substitute thingy guys. At the same time, i want to learn more


----------



## shunt2011

Yes, using short life oils can most certainy affect your soap causing DOS especially if used in high quantity in your recipe.  You can add Vitamin E or ROE to extend the shelf life but may still run into trouble.   Another really good substitute for Olive if you have access is Rice Bran oil.   You can also make 100% Coconut Oil soap with a 20% superfat. Lard is another alternative or Tallow.


----------



## Meltiongson

shunt2011 said:


> Yes, using short life oils can most certainy affect your soap causing DOS especially if used in high quantity in your recipe.  You can add Vitamin E or ROE to extend the shelf life but may still run into trouble.   Another really good substitute for Olive if you have access is Rice Bran oil.   You can also make 100% Coconut Oil soap with a 20% superfat. Lard is another alternative or Tallow.



Thats what im worrying about, DOS. Too bad there's no RBO available near my place


----------



## lsg

Try adding several drops of Vit E to your soap.  Is high oleic sunflower oil available in your area?  It has a longer shelf life than regular sunflower oil.


----------



## seven

same problem here, lol. olive over here is pricey too, even for pomace. the cheapest i got is USD 7/liter. 

how about canola? i've been subbing part of the olive with canola with no problem so far. rice bran is an option too.

i am using soybean too since it's affordable, and sometimes sunflower. 15% is my max for both oils, and i always use ROE (rosemary oleoresin) or vit. E.

there's a soaper in malaysia who only used palm and coconut for his soaps. no olive, no soft oils. he exports too, so i guess his soaps are good.


----------



## Tienne

I love sunflower oil and use it a lot. It's a lovely light slow-tracing oil. (OO costs an arm and a leg here, so I use sunflower quite frequently.) I do add ROE to mine as soon as I buy it and I have yet to experience any DOS. You can also use corn or canola oil, but they'll need ROE'ing also. Adding vitamin E to your oils when your soaping also adds a bit of shelf life to the oils. Soaps don't go bad, but the unsaponified oils in your soap do. ROE your vulnerable oils as soon as you get them.


----------



## lsg

I have never had a problem with oils going bad in my soap and I use Vit. E with every batch.  I also add Vit. E or ROE, whichever is handy,  to my bulk oils when they first arrive.


----------



## khooek

Meltiongson and seven, where are you guys from?


----------



## paillo

If you use sunflower oil, make sure it's high oleic. You can also add some Rosemary Oleoresin Extract or Vit E (ROE is less expensive). Both are good anti-oxidants that can help prolong the shelf life of your oils. I like to add ROE directly to my large jug of oil right after I receive it to protect the whole quantity. I do this also with hemp, flax seed and grape seed (though I haven't used those in so long they may be destined for doom anyway).


----------



## boyago

paillo said:


> If you use sunflower oil, make sure it's high oleic. You can also add some Rosemary Oleoresin Extract or Vit E (ROE is less expensive). Both are good anti-oxidants that can help prolong the shelf life of your oils. I like to add ROE directly to my large jug of oil right after I receive it to protect the whole quantity. I do this also with hemp, flax seed and grape seed (though I haven't used those in so long they may be destined for doom anyway).



I can't seem to find about how much to add for helping out the bulk oils.  What rate do you use?


----------



## Meltiongson

khooek said:


> Meltiongson and seven, where are you guys from?



Khooke, i live in the philippines.


----------



## Meltiongson

I've been using pomace OO already but i used it with a max of 30% in every batch and sunflower 10%... I've never tried using soybean or canola. I also don't have any idea where to buy ROE..  Perhaps in pharmacies? I don't know ?_?


----------



## Sunaelurus

http://www.humblebeeandme.com/a-guide-to-carrier-oil-substitutions/?subscribe=success#541
A good chart for substitutions.


----------



## cmzaha

boyago said:


> I can't seem to find about how much to add for helping out the bulk oils. What rate do you use?


 My roe has a useage rate of 0.02-0.05%.  I use a lot of Sunflower and my high oleic and mid oleic both has shelf life of 1 year. I also add roe when I first open a new tote of oil


----------



## cmzaha

Sunaelurus said:


> http://www.humblebeeandme.com/a-guide-to-carrier-oil-substitutions/?subscribe=success#541
> A good chart for substitutions.


 
Unfortunetly this does not really help greatly when trading oils in soaping. I really like the canolive soap recipe located at millersoap.com which has equal amounts of canola and olive oil. This is a site that show results for a single oil soap swap that was done http://www.zensoaps.com/singleoil.htm


----------



## DeeAnna

A blend of about 70% high oleic safflower and 30% lard is surprisingly close to olive as far as the fatty acid profile. I also have used about 50-55% HO safflower and 45-50% rice bran oil as an olive substitute. HO safflower and HO sunflower are pretty similar, so use either one depending on price and availability.


----------

